# Carpet Installer



## chirofisher (Dec 22, 2010)

I am looking for a professional carpet installer for the final stage of remodeling my house. I would much rather pay someone on the forum rather than handing my $$$ over to Home Depot. The job will consist of laying 3 bedrooms; 12x16 and (2) 10x10. Although the dimensions may be slightly off. If you or if you know of someone, please PM as I will soon be ready. 

Thanks, 
Ryan


----------

